# .40 S&W and magnum primers?



## geeboy7

Hello I am new here and had a question that I was hoping someone could help me with. I recently reloaded about 75 rounds with speer 165gr. hollow points with 7.5 grains of hodgdon longshot powder. The problem is I just noticed I loaded them all with winchester small pistol magnum primers. So my question is is it safe to go ahead and shoot theses rounds through my XD or did I just waste 75 shots? Thanks.


----------



## The_Vigilante

I would probably tear those apart. According to load data 7.8g is the max load for 165g JHP using Longshot powder. Using 7.5g you are almost there. You should back off around 10% and then start back up developing your loads. Also .40 S&W is a high pressure cartridge so why take any chances. You can always reuse the powder, cases, and bullets.


----------



## geeboy7

Yeah thats what I'll do I'd hate to blow up my new gun. thanks.


----------



## brandon.32

I am using 145 gn. home cast bullets and 8.5 gn. longshot powder and CCI 500 primers no signs of high pressure. Primers are all gone in my area and found some federal premium small magnum pistol match primers no.gm200m . Started working loads up from 5 gn. powder started seeing some primer flattening at 5.5 gn. and total primer flattening with also moderate smashed name stamp on case at 6.5 gn. powder. Hornady 9th edition min. load 6.6 gn.max 9.6 gn. So I would be very careful with magnum primers with 40 s&w as min. load at least with longshot and lead bullets is too much powder.


----------



## Mavrick

Primer flattening has more to do with the hardness of the primer than the pressure. Generally, CCIs are harder than Federals, but THAT's not always true, either! Primer flattening is not a good way to judge ammo pressures, but is OK when when you're working up using the same primers,ie, if there is flattening after you load up a little, there is a probabilty that somethings going on.
Your XD is probably strong enough for a lot more, but the CASES may not be. Do as you wish, disassembling the ammo is the safest, but magnum primers don't automatically put you into a KB situation.
Don't do it next time tho'. Start lower and pay attention.
Have fun,
Gene


----------

